
Black Hat Python: Python Programming for Hackers and Pentesters - technobook
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1593275900/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=cioreview-20&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=as2&creativeASIN=1593275900&linkId=781b2847dd79498ea6e67b78e64834d6
======
LordWinstanley
Brilliant! So now we're posting Amazon links as news stories

